# "Escape" Challenge Voting Thread



## Baron (Nov 1, 2010)

Please take a little time to read the entries for the "*Escape*" challenge and vote for the *three poems* you think the most deserving.  You may also leave comments in this thread.

Escape Challenge


----------



## Moonxw (Nov 1, 2010)

Was I DQed or did I do something wrong?


----------



## Baron (Nov 2, 2010)

Moonxw said:


> Was I DQed or did I do something wrong?



It was an accidental omission and it's been corrected.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 10, 2010)

No doubt Apple's. Everyone's was good and had their own uniqueness to them. But Apple's poem seem to show out more than the others I believe.


----------



## MJ Preston (Nov 15, 2010)

I demand a recount


----------

